# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Every FIFA World Cup since 1930.

## Authentic

The U.S. finished in third place in 1930, and competed in 1934 and 1950.

They were absent from WC competion until 1990, and were in every WC through 2014.

They are back now after missing 2018.

Our best year (besides 1930) was 2002, making the quarterfinals.

Canada is in the World Cup for the first time since 1986.

England won in 1966, is a perennial contender, and did very well in 2018.

World Cup 2022 will be held November-December in Qatar.

----------

Chester Arthur (04-03-2022)

----------


## Chester Arthur

I don't know if you're a big soccer fan but Brazil 1950 is one of the best sports stories one could read. It goes to the heart of human nature.

----------

Authentic (04-03-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> I don't know if you're a big soccer fan but Brazil 1950 is one of the best sports stories one could read. It goes to the heart of human nature.


Well, I support Millwall despite livjng 6,000 miles away and never seeing a live game, in person or on TV.

----------

